# Work from home would like to file my OWN taxes ?



## NanniNoo22 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello Everyone, I work from home doing customer service (I don't owm my own business) and I'm getting tired of giving people $80 to $ 100 bucks for filing my taxes and their not even doing work. I was looking over my info the other day for 2008 taxes and it does even look hard to do. Is anyone from home doing their own taxes , where and how do I start ?. I don't have much to do either, other than the at home job and my expenses (LOL 3 receipts) and my daughter (universal child tax) !


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Not hard to do paper returns and even easier with a tax return software. I am self employed and did my own last year it cost me 14.95 and a couple hours.


----------



## Shayne (Apr 3, 2009)

I have used www.studiotax.com for the last couple of years and I have no issues with it. I have my own business and this software suits me fine.

It is free, but they do ask for you to donate a few bucks to them.


----------



## John_Michaels (Dec 14, 2009)

I do my own taxes. Calculating on a personal cost basis, it would be MUCH MUCH more cost effective to oursource my taxes. However, by doing my own taxes, I'm better aware of the tax implications of my spending and investing and can modify my behaviour accordingly. This is the true benefit of doing my own taxes.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

There are a few options out there for you, like Studio Tax, Quick Tax and Ufile (among others). ST is free, the other charge. Even for some of the ones that charge, you could install them and try them out before you pay (they will only ask for payment once you try to submit online or print). Most come with wizards, so even if you don't know anything about taxes, you can go through the wizard and enter your slips. Check out more than one, go through the wizards, and see the end results. The end results should be same for all (other than maybe some rounding). This should give you some comfort before deciding which software to go with.


----------



## leslie (May 25, 2009)

I second:


> I do my own taxes.... by doing my own taxes, I'm better aware of the tax implications of my spending and investing and can modify my behavior accordingly. This is the true benefit of doing my own taxes.


And I would add that you should do it manually until you fully understand what all the line items are for, and how the totals from each section flow together. I don't believe you can learn this when using tax software. 

Your only issue is preparing the income statement for your 'business'. I believe the booklet provided in your package goes into details on how to generate it.


----------

